# Holy Clicker Training, Batman!



## DapperTuxedo (Apr 15, 2013)

So...Tux and I had our first (and, subsequently, second) clicker charging session(s) today.

WOW!

I can't believe how quickly he caught on! This makes me very excited to start actually doing some training.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

Yup, very powerful tool. Now if we could just train spouses like that.


----------



## showelott (Oct 12, 2012)

I love clicker training! I trained all sorts of tricks using the clicker with my PWD - catch her tail, bow, shake her head yes or no, spin, speak, whisper, smile, high five, high 10 - the clicker makes it really easy to teach whatever behavior you want.

I am planning on using Sue Ailsby's Training Levels for the new puppy. She is an AMAZING clicker trainer. She blogs over at www.sue-eh.ca


----------



## DapperTuxedo (Apr 15, 2013)

showelott said:


> I love clicker training! I trained all sorts of tricks using the clicker with my PWD - catch her tail, bow, shake her head yes or no, spin, speak, whisper, smile, high five, high 10 - the clicker makes it really easy to teach whatever behavior you want.
> 
> I am planning on using Sue Ailsby's Training Levels for the new puppy. She is an AMAZING clicker trainer. She blogs over at www.sue-eh.ca


I read through her Intro and Level 1 on her site yesterday, and I agree, Showelott. She seems to have a very organized and fluid system in place. I'm planning to glean a lot from her writings!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I can't do clicker training because I am weird. The noise hurts my ears. So I am cringing and flinching every time I would go to push the button. In class, I would say, "click!", instead actually clicking. ound: It is sort of clicker training.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

morriscsps said:


> I can't do clicker training because I am weird. The noise hurts my ears. So I am cringing and flinchring every time I would go to push the button. In class, I would say, "click!", instead actually clicking. ound: It is sort of clicker training.


The first time I used a clicker I pushed down on the wrong end and my nail bent backwards. I'm a little weird with the clicker too and Hanna is a little bit of an airhead...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

morriscsps said:


> I can't do clicker training because I am weird. The noise hurts my ears. So I am cringing and flinching every time I would go to push the button. In class, I would say, "click!", instead actually clicking. ound: It is sort of clicker training.


The "click" is nothing more than a marker. It is FINE to use a "marker word" (and it doesn't have to be "click" ) instead of using a clicker. In fact, most people, even die-hard clicker trainers, also develop a marker word for those moments when a clicker just isn't handy! It is true that the clicker registers in a different part of the brain, so the dogs learn from it marginally faster... but only marginally.


----------



## Regina (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks Karen for qualifying that. My question is, (and I am not being sarcastic, I just don't know the answer, I am very new to all of this) what does happen when you don't have a clicker? and what happens when they are older?? from what I gather you always have to have a clicker with you?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Regina said:


> Thanks Karen for qualifying that. My question is, (and I am not being sarcastic, I just don't know the answer, I am very new to all of this) what does happen when you don't have a clicker? and what happens when they are older?? from what I gather you always have to have a clicker with you?


The clicker is only used for teaching new behaviors. Once the dog knows the behavior well, and you've put it "on cue" with either a verbal cue or a hand signal, there is no reason at all to use a clicker. It's just that the clicker gives you the ability to "mark" the correct behavior for the dog so that they know the SPLIT SECOND they do the right thing. This makes it much easier for them to figure out what we want.

Think of it like this. If you are playing "warmer/colder" with someone, and you are it, you are likely to find the hidden item more quickly if the person gives you very precise feedback on whether you are getting "warmer" the SECOND you move in the right direction. If they are sloppy, and don't say "warmer" until you've moved two extra steps, you will have to do lots of extra guessing, back-tracking and course correction to get where you need to be. That's the principle behind clicker training... to give the dog IMMEDIATE feedback that he is on the right track.

As far as the reward piece is concerned, again, you should pay GENEROUSLY when a dog is learning something new, or learning to do even an established behavior in new, challenging circumstances. But as the dog becomes confirmed in a behavior, food rewards should be faded, and become intermittent reinforcers. (the strongest kind, actually) I almost always have treats in my pocket, because Kodi is always working on new behaviors. But he doesn't get treats for pottying, or for getting down when I tell him to or getting in the car when I ask him to, etc. These are all behaviors he knows are just part of life. He doesn't need rewards for them.

But we are working on the "drop on recall" and "retrieve over the jump" for formal obedience, and these are behaviors that he is still learning. So for these, he gets rewarded handsomely, sometimes for just a piece of the exercise, broken down. (for instance, if he "drops" nicely on the recall, I'll walk out to him and give him a treat there before walking back to my place to call him the rest of the way)

The one thing I alway, alway ALWAYS reward is long distance recalls in the open. The reason I do this is that I feel that recalls in the open are a safety issue. I want to know that he will ALWAYS come back to me, at speed, when called. So when we are in the woods, I call him back intermittently, grab his collar, give him a pat and a cookie and send him off again. The result is that I have a dog that will come back to me when called even when a rabbit bounds across the trail or he sees another dog in the distance. Someday I might NOT have a cookie with me, but it is such an ingrained habit now, that he will come anyway.


----------



## Regina (Mar 9, 2013)

Wow Karen that is amazing! Thank you so much for the detailed explanation, it is truely appreciated.


----------



## Mr. Brady (Apr 15, 2013)

yes thx Karen that was wonderful!!!


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Dumb question, but I'm asking anyway - where do you buy the clicker?


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I recently bought one off the Karen Pryor 
clicker training site. It has a softer click
sound than ones I have bought at the pet
stores.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sparkle said:


> Dumb question, but I'm asking anyway - where do you buy the clicker?


You can get standard ones at Petsmart or Petco, you can probably also get a clicker at your local training facility. On line, you an get many variations, from those with a softer sound to those that are easier to click.


----------



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

I do some clicker training, but I am so uncoordinated, I don't get the clicker clicked and the treat to her in the appropriate time span (I think). It is fun, but sometimes, *I* get frustrated because of my awkwardness. :boink:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Sparkle said:


> Dumb question, but I'm asking anyway - where do you buy the clicker?


hey do you want to buy an autographed one from Karen Pryor, for the right price, I might sell you mine.


----------

